# Problem >_<



## painschkes (29. November 2008)

_Hey Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Beschreibung : 

Da mir langweilig war hab ich die Sidebar von Vista mal wieder Aktiviert.

Da das so leer Aussah hab ich mir mal nen paar extra Templates geladen - über die Seite von Windows , die aufgeht wenn man nach neuen sucht.

Hab einige angemacht , manche gingen irgendwie nicht..
-----

Fehler : Entweder hängt er sich bei hochfahren auf oder wenn er hochgefahren ist und ich aufm Desktop bin , friert der PC ein.

Abgesicherter Modus funktioniert iwie nicht , kommt dann immer ne Hochfahrschleife..

-----

Ich kann mir nur das als Fehler vorstellen , da er bis ich gestern ausgemacht habe noch super lief.

Als er einmal gefreezt ist , hatte ich nen BlueScreen - da aber zu schnell wieder zu war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Kann es daran liegen das sich der PC aufhängt?

Gibts nen anderen weg als Windows neu draufzuklatschen?

Oder ist es vllt doch ein Virus?



Meinen PC kennt ihr ja sicherlich , von daher hab ich die Hardware (die eigentlich auch unwichtig sein sollte) nicht mit hinzugefügt..

Antworten Antworten Antworten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich schau alle paar Minuten mal rein , danke schonmal._


----------



## spectrumizer (29. November 2008)

Unter C:\Users\<USER>\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Sidebar\ liegt ne Settings.ini. Viel Glück! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (29. November 2008)

_Und was fang ich damit an? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal schaun ob ich überhaupt soweit komme.. :/_


----------



## Wagga (29. November 2008)

Hi
Mal die Systemwiederherstellung von VISTA genutzt?

Oder zufällig ein Backup (aktuelleres) parrat was du evtl. aufspielen könntest?
Versuch erstmals die Systemwiederherstellung von VISTA.
Einfach das nächste frühere mal probieren.

Mails bleiben erhalten und deine Dateien, ich mache aber trotzdem immer von diesen vorher sicherheitshalber ein Backup.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## painschkes (29. November 2008)

_Werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren , wieso komm ich da selbst nicht drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Klos1 (29. November 2008)

Was ist eine Sidebar? Achja, daß Ding, was ich gleich an erster Stelle nach der Installation deaktiviert hatte


----------



## Dunedin (30. November 2008)

Richtig Klos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne Painschkes, wenns dauernd abstürtzt lieber deaktivieren. Hab ich auch mal gehabt, habe stundenlang nach Lösungen gesucht, aber nichts gefunden.


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2008)

_Naja , ich hab gestern viel Probiert - aber ich komm nichtmal bis dahin.


Hab nen BlueScreen - kann aber leider nicht genau sagen was kommt , da er innerhalb von 2-3 Sekunden verschwindet.

Abgesicherter Modus funktioniert irgendwie nicht , ich wähl ihn aus - Rechner startet neu , ich kanns wieder nur auswählen.


Naja , Vista neu drauf machen , und gut ist.. Hoffe ich -_-_


----------



## Klos1 (30. November 2008)

Du bist mir ein Clown. Aktiviere doch einfach Speicherabbild und Systemprotokoll erstellen, dann schreibt dir der Computer die Fehlermeldung in die Systemprotokollierung und du kannst dir dort die im großen und ganzen identische Fehlermeldung anschauen. Wie wäre das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte irgendwo bei Systemeinstellung -> System und Wartung -> ähm... System -> erweiterte Systemeigenschaften -> Erweitert -> Starten und Wiederherstellen oder so ähnlich zu finden sein. Da kannst du dann einstellen, was du im Falle eines Stopfehlers gerne haben möchtest.

Im Protokoll wirst du auf jedenfall dann auch den Stopfehler selber finden und kannst mal die Microsoft-Knowledgebase zur Rate ziehen und hoffen, daß du dort fündig wirst.


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2008)

_Ich danke dir für die Beschreibung , nur das Problem ist - soweit komme ich nichtmehr.

Ich starte den PC .. wenn überhaupt komme ich bis zum Desktop. Und dann friert alles ein.

Bzw , ich kann die Maus nicht bewegen und der Rest (zb. die aufgehenden Programme machen auch nichts mehr)


Ergo : Ich kann nur wieder Neustarten , und dann komme ich in die Hochfahrschleife weil ich nichtmal mehr bis zum Desktop komme._


----------



## Klos1 (30. November 2008)

Naja, bevor du eine Neuinstallation machst, nimm doch erstmal Wagga's Vorschlag und führe die Reparatur aus und mach dann einfach eine Systemwiederherstellung.


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2008)

_Soweit komme ich nicht , das ist doch das Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Wagga (30. November 2008)

Hast du ein Backup von deinem System?
Dann spiel das ein das geht schneller und ist Stressfreier als eine Neuinstallation.

Hast du keins dann kannst dus natürlich nicht nutzen.

Ich kann Paragon DriveBackup (40 Euro) empfehlen oder die Kostenlose:
DriveImageXML geht beides gleich gut.
Das Paragon hat eine bisschen schönere Oberfläche, aber beide tuen ihren Dienst.
Vorausgesetzt es ist kein vorinstalliertes System, dann kann Paragon Probleme machen, frag mich aber nicht warum.

Wenn du die WIndowsDVD einlegst, wird dir da nicht auch eine Reparaturfunktion angeboten?
ich kann mich glaub noch dunkel an sollch eine erinnern.
Prüft dein System und stellt es dann wieder so her das es, bootet.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Klos1 (30. November 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Soweit komme ich nicht , das ist doch das Problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du nicht mehr soweit kommen würdest, dann könntest du nicht mal mehr eine Neuinstallation machen, du Knaller

Weil du über CD booten sollst, als ob du das Ding installieren wolltest. Das kann garnicht sein, daß er da nicht reinkommt, weil die Einstellungen von CD geladen werden. Und irgendwo im Installationsmenu findest du dann die Auswahl "Windows reparieren". Das ausführen und dann einfach die letzte Sicherung wieder herstellen. Fertig. Das muss gehen, vorausgesetzt, da wurde eine Sicherung gemacht. Standardmäßig sollte das aber aktiv sein.


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2008)

_Achso , mit der CD... jetzt hab ichs verstanden.


Wird nachher mal Probiert.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Wagga (30. November 2008)

Wenn das nicht hilft, über den Rechner mit dem du mom im Internet bis BartPE downloaden (chip) ne Windows LiveCD erstellen und dann wichtige Dateien (sicherheitshalber) auf externe ziehen und neu installieren.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## spectrumizer (30. November 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Und was fang ich damit an?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hätte die Datei einfach mal gelöscht oder umbenannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn nix mehr geht: Einfach Vista drüberinstallieren. Er benennt deinen alten Windows- und Users-Ordner dann um und somit verlierste auch keine Daten.


----------



## Wagga (30. November 2008)

Das drüberinstallieren kann auch schief gehen.

Man sollte wenn dann vorher nochmals Daten sichern.

Ich empfehe: 1.Windows DVD -Reparatur (Missslingen dann  2.)
2. Wenn (1 nicht geht) dann BartPE daten sichern.-Neuinstallation
MFG,Wagga


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2008)

_WTF ich konnte jetzt eben endlich das mit der CD ausprobieren..

Ich leg sie rein - es kommt aber kein neues Fenster.

Ich kann nur Auswählen : Abgesicherter Modus und den ganzen Rest.. ich mache : PC normal starten und seit eben (ca. 10min) läuft er ohne Fehler._


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2008)

_Okai , hat sich nach einiger Zeit doch wieder aufgehangen...

Ich hab die Vista CD drin im Laufwerk.. kann aber keine Installation oder Reperatur auswählen.. :-/


Wenn ich irgendwas von dem angegeben auswähle : Abgesicherter Modus / Windows normal starten usw. fängt er immer an zu laden startet dann aber dabei immer wieder neu..
---

Beim Starten kommt (und kam schon vorher, die meinten aber ich sollte nicht drauf achten.. kommt immer ganz unten , in der Mitte..) : 
*
EXPRESS GATE


Error Code : 8C000 <- oder so ähnlich , ist zu schnell weg..*

Und dadrunter dann immer nen bissl Text...


--------------------


Lass ich die Zeit auslaufen in dem Menü wo ich Windows Normal starten usw. auswählen kann - kommt nen Bluescreen wo folgendes drin steht (so in etwa , da ich vom Laptop schreibe und grad davor sitze) :


*A Problem has been detectet and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.

If this is the first time you´ve seen this stop error screen restart your computer. If this screen appears again , follow these steps :

Check to be sure you have adequate disk space. If a driver identified in the stop message, disable the driver or check with the manfacturer for driver updates. Try changing video adapters.

Check with your hardware vendor for any BIOS updates. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing. If you need to use Sace Mode to remore or disable components , restart your computer, press f8 to select advanced startup options, and then select Safe Mode.



Technical information:

*** STOP: 0x0000007E (0xFFFFFFFFC0000005 , 0xFFFFF800032EED9A,0xFFFFFA60019CB9D8,0xFFFFFA60019CB3B0)
*



----------


Gut , den Text hab ich verstanden.. aber hilft nichts.. weiss wer Rat? *zu euch rüber schiel*

Ich würd ja einfach Windows neu draufklatschen , aber dazu komm ich ja garnicht.. :-/_


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2008)

_Okay , EXPRESS GATE hab ich ausgemacht (in nem anderen Forum meinten welche das ist nicht schlimm).

Gut , das ist aus jetzt komm ich gleich zur stelle wo er da die Hardware usw. auflistet.. und danach besteht immer noch das Problem von den vorherigen Posts._


----------



## Soramac (2. Dezember 2008)

Würde ja gerne helfen, nur kenne mich da leider zu wenig aus.

Kenn mich nur bei technischen Problemen bei World of Warcraft aus.

Installtionsproblemen, AddOn Probleme usw.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (2. Dezember 2008)

Hast du auch die Bootprioität geändert das er von Cd startet.
Normal sollte er dann direkt von CD starten und die HDversion die ja am Arsch ist ignorieren.
Hast du mal BartPE probiert ist ne WindowsLiveCd die mit deiner Windowsversion erstellt wird.
Achtung; Habe es nur mit XP probiert.
Mal folgendes versucht und durchgelesen, habe nicht den ganzen Artikel gelesen, hört sich aber vielversprechend an.
http://www.chip.de/artikel/CHIP-Online-Ret...r_28803666.html
Habe mir die seite nun komplett durchgelesen, der Text richtet sich an Firmen.
Also vielleicht genau das richtige für dich um dein Pc wieder zu reanimieren.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2008)

_Ich würd ja alles mögliche ausprobieren... aber ich komm ja nichtmal mehr bis zum Desktop.. und die Vista CD im Laufwerk wird irgendwie auch nicht erkannt.. sonst würd ich ja einfach Vista neu installieren.. _


----------



## Wagga (2. Dezember 2008)

Und wie kannst du dann hier schreiben wenn du nicht bis zum desktop kommst und nicht mal ne RettungsCd gebootet wird, du sollst ja die Cd mit einem anderen Rechner erstellen.

Ins BIOs kommst du aber noch?
Wenn da auch nicht mehr dann wären ja die Grundmauern des PCs weg.
Ein Haus ohne Fundament.

Wenn nicht mal die WindowsCd erkannt wird nach dem du die Bootreihenfolge auf:
1. DVD-Laufwerk
2. HD (oder einfach mal weglassen nur das Laufwerk!)
3. Auch deaktiveren (wenn was vorhanden)

Wenns wieder geht dann wieder umstellen auf:
1.HD oder DVD-Laufwerk
2. DVD-Laufwerk oder HD ( je nach dem wie du´s willst!)
3. Wenn überhaupt noch vorhanden Floppy.
4. Wahrscheinlich nicht belegt/belegbar.


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2008)

_Ich mach den PC an.

Dann kommt die Standart"seite" wo die Hardware angezeigt wird..

Danach kommt dann die Abteilung wo ich auswählen kann : 

Windows normal Starten 

Abgesicherter Modus

Abgesicherter Modus mit Netzwerkblabla usw..

---

Wähle ich IRGENDWAS davon aus versucht der Windows zu laden - fängt an , und schwupp Neustart..


----

Manchmal kommt dann der Bluescreen den ich beschrieben hab.. und die Vista CD (DvD?) ist die ganze Zeit im Laufwerk.. wird aber irgendwie nicht erkannt... da ich nichts Auswählen kann um Windows neu zu starten oder sonstiges..









Ich schreib grad vom Laptop.. wo XP drauf ist._


----------



## Wagga (2. Dezember 2008)

Mal direkt nach dem einschalten Entf oder F8 bzw. F12 gedrückt, je nach Mobo anders, um ins bIOs zu kommen?
oder geht dies auch nicht (mehr) ?
MFg,WAGGA


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2008)

_Das geht noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Wagga (2. Dezember 2008)

Und wenn du dann einstellst nur Laufwerk.
Dann bestätigst also speichern und beenden.
Dann beim neustarten, findet er die Cd nicht oder findet sie nicht oder kommt da ein Fehler?
Was passiert dann?
MFG,Wagga


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2008)

_Mach ich gleich mal.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2008)

_Und wo find ich das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War im BIOS nie so wirklich zu gange.._


----------



## Wagga (2. Dezember 2008)

Also ist je nach BIOs etwas unterschiedlich.
Meist ist es ein eigener "reiter" Booten oder so ähnlich dann gibts eine Einstellung:
Bootreihenfolge (ändern!)
Und dort dann einstellen:
1.DVDlaufwerk
2. HD

Achtung es wird die Modelbezeichnung angezeigt.
GSA 4163 z.B. (LG-Brenner)
aber meist erkannt man wenigstens die HD und Floppy steht meist Floppy dabei.
Dann weiß man das das andere das DVD-Laufwerk ist, ansonsten ausprobieren.
Notfalls die Reihenfolge isch aufschrieben, wie sie war wenn man sich diese nicht merken kann/will.
Ich suche mal Bilder raus mom.
http://www.kklotz.de/html/bootreihenfolge_andern.html
http://www.paules-pc-forum.de/forum/bios/1...os-aendern.html
Der letzte Link ist der richte_
Meist erst auf setup -> Boot oder direkt ein Eintrag boot.
Sind beide BIOsvarianten angezeigt.
Gibt anscheined nur 2:
1. Die neueren (ab Pentium 3)
2. Die älteren (<Pentium3)
Wann EFI (Extensible Firmware Interface) kommen wird ist noch unklar, das BIOs wird ihrgendwann durch EFS was angeblich besser sein soll bzw. neuer das BIOS (*B*oot *i*nput *o*utput* s*ystem)
Viel Glück
P.s: Ich bin noch bis 0:30 Uhr da, also wenn du fragen hast.


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2008)

_Zumindest hat er die CD (DVD) erkannt.. aber beim laden kommt auch wieder nen BlueScreen.. fast das gleiche , nur etwas länger geschrieben..

Also Boot-Device hab ich als erstes da Laufwerk und als 2tes die Fesplatte... richtig , oder?_


----------



## Wagga (3. Dezember 2008)

Wenn das nicht geht.
Musst ihm aber uach sagen das er speichern spoll.
Ich wähle immer sicherheitshalber die funktion: "Speichern & Beenden aus" es geht zwar auch F10, aber ich machs immer os sicher ist sichern.
Wenns nicht geht, dann mach 1. Laufwerk 
2.Nichts bzw. [Deaktiviert]
3.Nichts
4.Nichts
Wenn das nicht geht ist leider mein Latein auch am Ende,sry.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2008)

_Gut , probier ich´s mal so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2008)

_Hab nur Laufwerk ausgewählt , rest deaktiviert.. passiert das gleiche..

Aber danke dir für die Mühe Wagge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



KLOOOOOS wo bist du? :-/_


----------



## CroWeD (3. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hab nur Laufwerk ausgewählt , rest deaktiviert.. passiert das gleiche..
> 
> Aber danke dir für die Mühe Wagge
> 
> ...



Vieleicht Formatierst du deine Festplatte mal komplett ? Hatte mal son ähnliches Problem. Habe meine Platte mit Win98 Formatiert und daraufhin Win XP Installiert.


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2008)

_Ich kann ja nix machen , ich kann nicht starten / neu installieren.. komme ja nirdendwo hin.

Beim Hochfahren -> Bluescreen

Beim versuchen Windows neu zu installieren (bzw die CD (DVD) zu lesen -> Bluescreen


:-/_


----------



## CroWeD (3. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich kann ja nix machen , ich kann nicht starten / neu installieren.. komme ja nirdendwo hin.
> 
> Beim Hochfahren -> Bluescreen
> 
> ...



Auch bei einer anderen Version ? z.B XP ? ( Wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe hast du Vista^^)


----------



## Wagga (3. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hab nur Laufwerk ausgewählt , rest deaktiviert.. passiert das gleiche..
> 
> Aber danke dir für die Mühe Wagge
> 
> ...


Gehen wirs nochmals durch:
1. Du hast versucht im BIOS, das DVD-Laufwerk einzustellen. Hd als 2.- Geht nicht.
2. Du hast nur das DVD-Laufwerk aktiviert, alles andere nicht.-Geht leider auch nicht.
Ok, du hast auch mal versucht, mit Speichern und Beenden eine speicherung zu "erzwingen"?

Ok, dann ist mein Latein am Ende, und klos ist sehr wahrscheinlich schon in der Haija.

Jetzt würde mir nur noch spontan einfallen, mal zu googlen obs ein Tool gibt das direkt aufs Laufwerk zugreifen kann, ohne Windows und sich vor oder direkt nach dem BIOS lädt, oder über BIOS aktivieren kann, obs sowas gibt ka, musst du mal googlen.

Mir fällt noch ein das bei meinem aloten Pc der mit dem AMD, das problem bestand das er die BIOseinstellungen nicht mehr speicherte nach dem der Pc aus war, sehr wahrscheinlich Batterie hin, ka nicht ausprobiert, abver das kann ich mir bei dir nic ht vorstellen.
Und da es ja vorher auch lief leigt es uach nicht an eine zu alten BIOSversion.

Rettung; Hoffentlich hast du ein Floppy, ansonsten "Weltuntergang".
Es gibt Bootdisketten:
http://www.computerhilfen.de/hilfen-5-87067-0.html

Edit: Vergiss es:
Es gibt Bootdisketten von Windows 95-XP
Für VISTA ist nichts dabei.
Das noch interessant wäre bartPE, siehe link oben aber ich glaube das lädt er dann auch nicht.
Wäre interessant ob er das laden würde.
Musst du aber wissen ob du ein Rohling dafür opferst, hoffentlich hat das Notebook ein CDbrenner.
ISoburner gibts bei Chip.
BartPe ebenfalls WindowsImage erstellt er von deiner XP/VISTACD.
Ist dann ein LiveWindows auf CD.
Natürlich sehr einschränkt, mehr als Rettungsaufgaben gehen nicht.
WoW zocken geht nicht.


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2008)

_Wenn ich ne CD hier hätte.. die dümpelt beim Vadda :-/


Die Reihenfolge hab ich gemacht , jup.


Floppy hab ich bei dem neuen PC nicht für nötig gehalten.. der ist jetzt grad nen Monat alt.. das regt mich so auf -_-_


----------



## Wagga (3. Dezember 2008)

Vom alten ausbauen, heimlich vom Bruder/schwester klauen.
ich habe das Floppy vom alten übernommen, wegen XP-SATAtreiber, und weils einem evtl. auch mal den Arsch retten kann.
Ich werde auch im nächsten Rechner ein Floppy einbauen.
Oder ich erstelle mir mal mit nlite ne Xp mit SATAtreiber, war bis jetzt da aber immer zu faul dafür.
Weil die Diskette immer im Floppy steckt (halb) also nicht drin und dort nicht stört und sonst dies nicht genutzt wird.


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2008)

_Mein kleiner Bruder ist 3 Jahre alt.. biss schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nen alten Rechner hab ich auch nichtmehr hier.. naja , ich warte morgen mal ob Klos was weiss - wenn nicht muss ich wohl die Fesplatte austauschen..?



Gn8 , bin jetzt erstmal weg.. danke nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Wagga (3. Dezember 2008)

Gn8, mir fiel noch was ein aber würde nur gehen wenn du nochmals ins Windows kommen würde, ginge auch abgesichert.
wenn du nochmals zugang bekommen würdest uach wenn du nur zugang zum Laufwerk hast könntest du VISTA auch dann unter VISTA versuchen zu installieren.
aber ich glaub kaum das es hilft.
Habe Foren durchsucht habe bis jetzt nichts gefunden muss aber nun auch off, gn8 schlaf gut bis morgen.
Wenn du eine hast zum testen, glaube aber kaum das es hilft.
Würde keine neue kaufen.
Da es an dieser nicht liegt.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2008)

_Problem besteht immernoch :-/
PC ist ja noch nicht alt , Garantie usw. ist ja noch vorhanden...


----


Klos? oder sonst wer.. keine Ahnung? :-(_


----------



## Klos1 (3. Dezember 2008)

Bootreihenfolge ändern und von Windows-CD booten. Anschließend Reparatur ausführen. Das muss gehen. Mal ganz von vor. Welche Laufwerke hättest du zum booten von CD zur Auswahl? Sind die über IDE oder SATA verbunden?


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2008)

_ Er machts nicht..

Ich drück ne Taste wenn da oben steht : Drücken sie eine beliebige Taste um von CD oder DVD zu starten..


Und dann kommt : Windows is loading files.. 

Da füllt sich die Leiste , und wenn die voll ist - BlueScreen.



SATA.

Ich hab bei Boot Device folgenden zur Auswahl : 


Removable Dev.

SATA : PM-SAMSUNG HD753LJ

CDROM : SM-HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH20NS

Disabled_


----------



## Xairon (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit meinem alten Rechner.

Als aller erstes, ich nutze Vista 64 bit Ultimate, sidebar VOLL AKTIVIERT mit dem ganzen schnickschnack, kein einfrieren, kein Bluescreen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Daran liegt es GLAUBE ich nicht.

Bei mir war der Fehler, eine überhitzung meines Chipsatzes auf dem Mainboard, in Kombination mit kaputter Partitionstabelle auf der HD.

Mein Tipp an dich, Hardware auflisten, falls aktiv Kühler am Mainboard ist, GUT kucken ob der sich auch bewegt. Falls nein, schauen wir weiter.

Falls JA ist meine Tendenz sehr stark, das dein Board im Eimer is...Hast ja noch Garantie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2008)

_Wenn was ich eimer ist dann bin ich sauer >_<

---

E8400

Zalman 8700NT

Samsung HD753LJ

Asus P5Q Pro

Xpertvision/Palit 4870

Corsair 550W

Samsung  GH20NS

_


----------



## Klos1 (3. Dezember 2008)

Also so wie du oben beschrieben hast, bootet er ja bereits von CD. Er fängt an, die CD einzulesen und schmiert dann ab. Das booten über CD übernimmt normal das Bios. Von daher würde ich auch auf Mainboard tippen.
Mehr fällt mir im Augenblick nicht ein. Wenn wir wenigstens den vollgständigen Stop-Fehler hätten, für eine weitere Analyse, daß würde ja schon helfen.

mmh...wenn mir was einfällt, sage ich bescheid, aber hört sich schon arg nach einen Defekt an.


----------



## Xairon (3. Dezember 2008)

Mhm ich habe das P5q-e...sind beide passiv gekühlt...na ja ein Versuch wars Wert...Mann müsste den Fehler ausgrenzen, meine Meinung ist, dass es an der Hardware liegt...

Reihe nach, falls möglich HDD / CD & DVD wechseln und kucken obs mit dem booten vorwärts geht. Ich hoffe für dich, dass es nur die Festplatte ist, welche spinnt.

Ja von wegen Bluescreen im Bootvorgang, das hatte ich auch wegen ner kaputten HD (Nur für den Fall, dass die Flamer vorbei schauen)


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2008)

_Komisch.. und das einfach so von heute auf morgen?

Bin ja abends noch schön am Zocken gewesen.. mache nächsten morgen an - schwupp da Problem so wie ich es auf der ersten Seite hatte.. :/

---

Ich drück dann ne Taste wenn der meint das ich das Machen soll.. dann kommt ne Leiste unten , darüber steht wie schon gesagt : 

Windows is loading files und BÄM - Bluescreen -_-_


----------



## Xairon (3. Dezember 2008)

Ja bei mri passierte es auch von Heute auf Morgen...klar ein um einiges älteres System:

Asus A8N-E

AMD Athlon 4000+

usw.

Aber es passierte wie bei dir, mich hats nach 2 Tagen so angefuckt, da ging ich zum Händler und baute meinen PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt evtl hast du Glück im Unglück und es ist nur die HD. Versuch mal ne andre anzuschliessen und boote erneut von CD.


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2008)

_Hab garnichts hier.. ausserdem fummel ich erstmal nicht selber dran rum.. Garantie unso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja , der Laden ist 10min von hier - ich frag morgen einfach mal nach.._


----------



## Klos1 (3. Dezember 2008)

Im abgesicherten Modus bleibt er auch hängen oder?


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2008)

_Jup , egal ob ohne oder mit Netzwerk Treibern oder beim Normal starten.. auch wenn ich Auswähle das er den letzten funktionierenden auswählen soll usw.. bei allem.. :/_


----------



## Klos1 (3. Dezember 2008)

Die Ladeleiste, von der du vorhin geredet hast, nämlich die, die kam, als du von CD starten wolltest, daß ist aber nicht der normale Windowsladebalken gewesen, oder? Es war schon dieser komische lange Balken, ganz oben am Schirm, welcher eben kommt, wenn er die CD einspielt?


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2008)

_Jup genau.

Nen weiss/grauer über den ganzen Bildschirm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Klos1 (3. Dezember 2008)

Mmh...echt komisch. Probier mal folgendes. Nimm mal einen deiner Rams raus, glaube du hast 2x2GB. Davon einer raus und versuche erneut, das Setup über die CD zu laden.


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2008)

_Hm.. ich trau mich nicht.. >_<

Garantie usw.. -_-_


----------



## Klos1 (3. Dezember 2008)

Da kann man nichts kaputt machen Links und rechts am Ende des Slots sind zwei Haken. Die einfach vom Ram aus in die entgegengesetzte Richtung drücken und du kannst den Ram entnehmen.
Da kann garnichts schiefgehen und merken tut das auch keiner

Und vom blosen Ausbau des Rams sollte man auch nicht die Garantie verlieren. Wo kämen wir da denn hin.

Edit: bekommst sogar ein Bild von mir

http://www.modernboard.de/thread/25384/How...r-einbauen.html


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2008)

_Ich weiss wie das geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber.. ich denk immer an die Garantie.. :>_


----------



## Klos1 (3. Dezember 2008)

Raus mit dem Ding nun


----------



## Wagga (3. Dezember 2008)

Ein Hardwaredefekt kann es durchaus sein, das würde erklären warum nichts mehr geht, also nicht mal ne Neuinstallation, allerdings rechnete ich nicht das dies bei diesem "neuen " System schon der Fall ist, omg.
Qualitätskontrollen werden wohl keine mehr gemacht, wies aussieht!


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_KLOOOOOOOSIIIIILLEEEEEEEEEIINNNNN ich liebe dich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hab nen RAM-Riegel rausgenommen - und er bootet von CD.


Was heisst das jetzt? >_<

Bis ich ne Antwort hab , warte ich erstmal mitm neu Installieren._


----------



## Azuriel (4. Dezember 2008)

dein ram ist kaputt


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Also ausbauen und neuen besorgen? 


Dann leg ich nen bissl drauf und hol mir gleich 1066er.._


----------



## Azuriel (4. Dezember 2008)

versuch doch erstmal den ram zu tauschen, die garantie müsste das abdecken


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Mein ich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber , dann leg ich etwas drauf und nehm gleich 1066er._


----------



## Azuriel (4. Dezember 2008)

wenn du dann nur die differenz zahlen musst nur zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xairon (4. Dezember 2008)

Keine neuinstallation, start ma windows und boote wieder von HDD

Denke immer daran, 2 ram riegel einer 600 anderer 1033 mhz, laufen beide auf dem langsameren also 800 -> Wenn ersetzen, dann beide.


----------



## Azuriel (4. Dezember 2008)

Xairon schrieb:


> Keine neuinstallation, start ma windows und boote wieder von HDD
> 
> Denke immer daran, 2 ram riegel einer 600 anderer 1033 mhz, laufen beide auf dem langsameren also 800 -> Wenn ersetzen, dann beide.


die rechnung erklärst du mir jetzt mal ^^


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Ach , ich wollte mir eh 1066er holen.. passt besser zum System.. ausserdem hab ich hier noch nen paar Euronen rumliegen :>_


----------



## Wagga (4. Dezember 2008)

das erklärt natürlich warum er nicht mehr Windows wollte.
Wie Klos vorschlug starte mal von HD, also stells wieder um:
1. HD
2. DVD
....

Ich habe es mit dem Hardwaredefekt mir auch gedacht, nach dem das mit der Reihenfolge nicht ging, aber habe mir dann auch gedacht kann doch bei einem 2 Monate Pc noch nicht sein.


----------



## Xairon (4. Dezember 2008)

Scheisse

die 600 sollten 800 sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war kurz vorm Mittag und ich hatte hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wagga ich bin nicht Klos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit meint: Noch besser als HD defekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ramriegel kaputt... Ich hatte das ausgeschlossen, da bei meinem alten PC ein starkes, grelles Piepsen zu höhren war, als der Ramriegel im Eimer war. Ich denke, dass es anscheinend bei neuerer Hardware nicht mehr der Fall ist...


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Gut , ich hab grad angerufen.. der RAM wird umgetauscht.

Werde mir dann aber 1066er holen.


Bis später ihr Süßen ^_^_


----------



## Klos1 (4. Dezember 2008)

Azuriel schrieb:


> dein ram ist kaputt



Nein, daß war nich meine Annahme und auch nicht der Grund, warum ich sagte, er soll mal einen rausnehmen. Meine Vermutung war ein bekanntest Problem, welches bei der Installation von Windows Vista 64bit unter Verwendung von 4GB Arbeitsspeicher auftreten kann. Bei dem Versuch, die CD einzulesen und die Installation einzuleiten, kann dann eine Exception mit dem von Painschkess geposteten Fehlercode ausgelöst werden.
Oder besser gesagt, ein Stop-Fehler.

Dein anderes Problem muss aber nichts mit dem Ram zu tun haben. Würde also erstmal eine Raparatur ausführen, falls Herstellungspunkt vorhanden und danach den Ram wieder einsetzen. Falls kein Herstellungspunkt vorhanden, würde ich eine Neuinstalltion machen und dann den Ram wieder einsetzen.

Sollte kein Hardware-Defekt vorliegen, müsste alles wieder laufen. Wenn nicht, dann ist das Problem doch ein anderes.


----------



## Soramac (4. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Gut , ich hab grad angerufen.. der RAM wird umgetauscht.
> 
> Werde mir dann aber 1066er holen.
> 
> ...




Hab dich auch lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Hab euch eh alle lieb.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja , hab jetzt den gleichen RAM nochmal geholt.. da ich mal wieder so geil war und mein Portemonaie vergessen hab -_-

Wie auch immer.. DANKE DANKE DANKE Klosi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und allen anderen auch!_


----------



## Xairon (4. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Läuft super und Sidebar ist auch wieder aktiviert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mich nur immer wieder bedanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Wagga (4. Dezember 2008)

Neue RAM im Kasten?
Merkste ein Unterschied?


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Hab den gleichen drin (also Neuen gleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).. Ich war so schlau mein Portemonaie zu vergessen -_-

Wenigstens funktioniert alles wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Wagga (4. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hab den gleichen drin (also Neuen gleichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Argh, und ich wollte Erfahrungsberichte :-(
bring ihn zurück und nehme die neuen *g*


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Wird nicht lange dauern , werd nach Weihnachten wenn Gehalt / Geschenke (was bei mir wiederum auch Geld ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) da sind neuen RAM holen.

Warscheinlich auch noch irgendwas anderes.. seit dem neuen PC hab ich total Lust immer dranrumzuwerkeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Wagga (4. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wird nicht lange dauern , werd nach Weihnachten wenn Gehalt / Geschenke (was bei mir wiederum auch Geld ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hole nur den Zalaman und evtl. ne 1000er HD noch dazu.


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Den Zalman kann ich wirklich immer wieder empfehlen.. so Leise das ganze hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Festplatte reicht mir erstmal.


RAM und Bildschirm (Samsung T220  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )_


----------



## Falathrim (4. Dezember 2008)

Muahaha mein erster Beitrag hier und des Problem ist schon gelöst xD

Wünsch mir auch immer für 280€ Komponenten o.0


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Ne , ich krieg nurnoch Geld.. mit allen so vereinbart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das + Gehalt = Neuer Bildschirm / Neuer RAM und natürlich 4x4870X2..achne , ich schweife ab.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Wagga (4. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Den Zalman kann ich wirklich immer wieder empfehlen.. so Leise das ganze hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich warte halt auf nach Weihnachten, 1. preise unten und 2. habe ich dann Geld um mir den zu kaufen, aktuell nicht drin.
Und 60 € auf Finazierung ab 01.01.2009 wäre blöd.
Den T220 kannste dann gleich weiterschicken bekommst als ausgleich einen digian T2015 *g*


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Nene.. der is MEIN!!!!1111 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Wagga (4. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nene.. der is MEIN!!!!1111
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Komm gib schon her, oder muss ich ihn mir persönlich gewaltsam holen ? *g*


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Hm.. ist ja gut.. soll ich Lüfter auch gleich mit einpacken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Wagga (4. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm.. ist ja gut.. soll ich Lüfter auch gleich mit einpacken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja, bitte und danke.
Bitte nicht ernst nehmen war nurn Spaß, ich würde nie was klauen.


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Alles gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Boah , wie ich mich schon drauf freue.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


 ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !_


----------



## Soramac (4. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Alles gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Worauf?^^


----------



## Wagga (4. Dezember 2008)

Auf das Samsung Schnuckelteil bestimmt *g*
Spendet mir jemand einen T220 ?


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Joa in ein paar Jahren Wagga.. dann brauch ich meinen nichtmehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sora , klick mal auf den unteren Smiley 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der gefällt mir immer mehr :  Klick0rn! 



------

Mal ne andere Frage.. ich will nen bissl an der Grafikkarte rumspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zZ. steht alles so : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kann ich da einfach dran drehen? Oder muss ich auf irgendwas achten? :X_


----------



## Soramac (4. Dezember 2008)

Das ist mein Bildschirm  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Auch schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *auf meinen vorherigen Post zeig*_


----------



## Wagga (4. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Joa in ein paar Jahren Wagga.. dann brauch ich meinen nichtmehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bis dahin ist der doch schon wieder alt.
Ich kaufe mir vielleicht 2009 schon einen und werf meinen T2015 dann raus bzw. ersetzte ihn.
Verkaufen lohnt sich auch nicht eher verschenken.


----------



## Soramac (4. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Auch schick
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jop, 22 Zoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist nen nettes Bild nur noch gescheiten PC (den ich bald bekomme)

G15 Tastatur und Razer Lasermaus wird auch noch von Amazone geliefert  und dann schön zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (4. Dezember 2008)

Amazon meinst du ist ein sehr seriöser Laden, ich kaufe da seit 2005 und habe ca. 1500 € dort gelassen, besonders geil im Schadensfall bzw. Garantiefall sind die sehr kulant.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Soramac (4. Dezember 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> Amazon meinst du ist ein sehr seriöser Laden, ich kaufe da seit 2005 und habe ca. 1500 € dort gelassen, besonders geil im Schadensfall bzw. Garantiefall sind die sehr kulant.
> MFG,Wagga




Ich habe da schon sehr oft gekauft und hatte nie Probleme damit. Unteranderm hast du auch heut zu Tage auf jede Ware 1 Jahr mindest Garantie.

Ich weiß ja nicht was bei dir vorgefallen ist, zumindestens habe Ich dort mal eine Wii gekauft, mit Hermes Versand und die kam nicht an und hatte Wochen Probleme mit denen und trotzdem bekam Ich mein Geld nicht. Das ist auch schon etwas länger her und war der einzigste Fall gewesen bis jetzt.


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Wagga (oder auch Klos wenn der mal reinschauen würde..-_-) need Antwort auf : 

Ich will nen bissl an der Grafikkarte rumspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zZ. steht alles so : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kann ich da einfach dran drehen? Oder muss ich auf irgendwas achten? :X_


----------



## Soramac (4. Dezember 2008)

Dreh doch einfach ma ;p

Mehr als kaputt gehen, kann ja nicht passieren.


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Pff..komm hau ab! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Wagga (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde es einfach versuchen.
achte vor allem auf die Temperatur.
Wie ist sie den aktuell`?
Wenn sie jetzt schon 90 ist, würde ichs lassen, ganz ehrlich.
ATI werden sehr heiß.
mehr als 100 sollte sie auf keinenfall steigen.
Hast ja nun die Standarteinstellungen gespeichert.
Als Bild, wenns Fehler gibt stellst dus einfach wieder um.


----------



## Soramac (4. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Pff..komm hau ab!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Na gut ...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Na dann dreh ich mal , falls sie kaputt geht schick ich die Rechnung an dich :X


Schon gut , darfst hier bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Ok , hab jetzt beides auf Anschlag.. Temp ist immernoch gleich o_o

Ich werd´s gleich mal beim Spielen testen..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Wagga (4. Dezember 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich habe da schon sehr oft gekauft und hatte nie Probleme damit. Unteranderm hast du auch heut zu Tage auf jede Ware 1 Jahr mindest Garantie.
> 
> Ich weiß ja nicht was bei dir vorgefallen ist, zumindestens habe Ich dort mal eine Wii gekauft, mit Hermes Versand und die kam nicht an und hatte Wochen Probleme mit denen und trotzdem bekam Ich mein Geld nicht. Das ist auch schon etwas länger her und war der einzigste Fall gewesen bis jetzt.


Amazon liefert nicht über Hermes sondern DHL, verwechselst du da was?
Oder meinst du Marctplace, das ist wie Ebay, und ist nur ein Service von Amazon hat aber mit Amazon nichts zu tun.
Ich mein rein die amazondirektverkäufe.
Wo immer dabei steht: Versand durch: Amazon.de
Wenn das nicht da steht ist es Marctplace, dann ist es ein art Ebay, da kannst du wie bei Ebay selbst auf die Schnauze fallen.
Ich kaufe nur Waren wo dabei steht: Versand durch Amazon.de da bekommst auch ne Rechnung von Amazon, bei marctplace, vom händler oder gar keine.
Marctplace und Amazon.de (direktversand) sind 2 Paar Schuhe
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Wagga (4. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ok , hab jetzt beides auf Anschlag.. Temp ist immernoch gleich o_o
> 
> Ich werd´s gleich mal beim Spielen testen..
> 
> ...


Mal: Wow, Crysis, je nach dem was du hast testen oder 3dMark Ventage oder wie das heißt.


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Fallout 3 , Warhammer , Call of Duty 5 , FarCry2 , Counterstrike Source (<- was ich grad anhab).. Temp ist nachm kurzen Spielen auf 45°C_


----------



## Falathrim (4. Dezember 2008)

painschi lies ma deine PNs und der Bildschirm gefällt mir btw. auch.

Wenn mein neuer Nebenverdienst läuft hab ich bald nen besseren Rechner als du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_WTF du Sau.. :-/ 


@Wagga (oder auch alle anderen) Wie (bzw. was muss ich beachten) beim CPU übertakten? Bin grad voll in Laune :X_


----------



## Wagga (4. Dezember 2008)

Daten ,pls.


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Wie wo wat? :X_


----------



## Wagga (4. Dezember 2008)

Vor allem das die CPU nicht gegrillt wird.
Also sie sollte nach prime95 noch unter 70 sein.
Und über BIOS nur übertakten, finger weg von Tools.
Und FSB in 5er Schritten.
Aber warum hast du überhaupt runtergetaktet?
Kannst eigentlich die Taktung die du vorher drin hast auch direkt wieder eingeben, wenn du sie noch weißst die Zahl.
Weil die wurde ja getestet.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Naja , ich hatte alle 2Minuten Freezes.. war auf 4Ghz (ansatt den normalen 3)

Hm.. :X


Core Temp meint : Beide etwas über 30°C (etwa 30-36)_


----------



## Wagga (4. Dezember 2008)

Dann versuch mal 3,5 und dann gehe in 5er schritten hoch je nach Muöti ich gehe mal von 10 aus ok?
350
355
360
365
 u.s.w jeweils immer neu testen mit Prime 95, mind. 15 min, wenn es dir reicht dann mal auch länger testen, vielleicht mal ne Nacht wenn der PC sehr leise ist.
Hattest den mit 3,3 GHZ oder?
Also ist 330 standart.
Dann beginne mit 335.
Oder 350.


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Ne mit 3.0 (meine ich zumindest) ganz normalen E8400 halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gut , dann werd ich das morgen nach der Arbeit machen.. immer 15Min testen dauert mir jetzt zu lang :X_


----------



## Wagga (4. Dezember 2008)

15 min wird empfohlen, wenns 14 sind auch nicht schlimm.
Habs ja mal mit dem 6700 getestet mit dem Boxed, als er noch keine Geräusche machte.

Bin bi 2,76 gekommen, aber war bei 72 Grad.
Habs dann wieder auf 2,66 gestellt bzw 266 FSB.
Mit dem Zalaman sollte er auf 3,9 kommen.
Wäre interesannt wieviel du erhöhen kannst, mit dem zalaman also gib mal an:
FSB um 500, 250, 300 erhöht, dann kann ich einschätzen wieviel ich auch hoch gehen kann, ob ich 3,0 schaffe 
oder nur 2,8 oder doch mehr.


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Joa , schreib ich morgen mal rein.

Danke dir.. mal wieder! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Wagga (4. Dezember 2008)

Ist doch auch in meinem Interesse wie weit ich mit einem zalaman theoretisch den Q6700 hoch bekomme. *g*
Wenns aber über 70 steigt, vorsichtig.
Dann den letzten Stand nehmen der <70 ist.
Und lassen.
Höher wirst du dann nicht gehen können.


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Bei CoreTemp oder bei Prime95? 

Wie auch immer , ich werd drauf achten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Wagga (4. Dezember 2008)

Prime gibt keine Temps an, Prime ist nur die Sauna für deine CPU.
Coretemp startet bei mir beim Systemstart und zeigt die Temps sofort an.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Ok ich hab beides , ich start mal einen versuch bevor ich abhaue..

Wo im BIOS find ich das? (Absoluter Neuling unso.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)_


----------



## Wagga (4. Dezember 2008)

Bei Asus heißt das ExtremTweak(ing) und darunter gibts ihrgendwo:
FSB: Musst du dann von Auto auf Manuell stellen.
Darunter erscheint ein Feld, wo du die FSB einstellen kannst.
Die Zahl um 5 jeweils erhöhen, und immer schön testen und auf temp achten.
Viel Glücl und hoffentlich keine kross geröstete CPU.


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Habs jetzt ca. 5-6 Minuten an und ist grad auf 50/51°C.. ok so , oder sollte ich´s lieber lassen? :X


8Minuten : 52/52°C_


----------



## Wagga (4. Dezember 2008)

FSB von?
50 grad ist doch ok kann bis 70 hoch gehen.
Erst ab 71 sollte man aufhören!
Bis 65 ist alles noch ok!
Was haste aktuell für ein FSB?


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Hab noch nicht , wollte mal im Standarttakt die Temps sehen :X

Testen tu ich erst morgen mit anderer FSB, dann mach ich auch mal die Gehäuselüfter alle auf High..

Kann ich den CPU-Lüfter (den Zalman) auch "schneller" machen?_


----------



## Wagga (4. Dezember 2008)

Das geht über Speedfan %-Zahl oder im BIOS evtl.
aber das kann ich dir nicht sagen,sry.
Ich konnte den Boxed im BIOs nicht ändern.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Xairon (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich werde mich auch bald mal näher mit OC beschäftigen, aber Painschi nur ne Info, du weisst, dass es erwiesen ist, dass OC Produkte weniger lebensdauer haben oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (5. Dezember 2008)

Xairon schrieb:


> Ich werde mich auch bald mal näher mit OC beschäftigen, aber Painschi nur ne Info, du weisst, dass es erwiesen ist, dass OC Produkte weniger lebensdauer haben oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die muss doch nur 3 Jahre leben, und wenn Sie nicht über die 70 Grad kommt, sollte nichts passieren.
Warten wir bis Klos wieder da ist der kann mehr dazu sagen, ob er eine Lebensdauerverkürzung verspühren konnte als er übertaktete.
Der kennt sich damit 10 mal besser aus als wir alle zusammen.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Xairon (5. Dezember 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> Die muss doch nur 3 Jahre leben, und wenn Sie nicht über die 70 Grad kommt, sollte nichts passieren.
> Warten wir bis Klos wieder da ist der kann mehr dazu sagen, ob er eine Lebensdauerverkürzung verspühren konnte als er übertaktete.
> Der kennt sich damit 10 mal besser aus als wir alle zusammen.
> MFG,Wagga



Wieso nur 3 Jahre? Ich investier sicher nicht alle 3 Jahre in neue HArdware...


----------



## Wagga (5. Dezember 2008)

Xairon schrieb:


> Wieso nur 3 Jahre? Ich investier sicher nicht alle 3 Jahre in neue HArdware...


Ich kalkuliere: Mobo+Graka+RAM generell nur für 3 Jahre.
Gehäuse 6 Jahre.
HD 4-5 Jahre
Brenner 4-5 Jahre.
Die Firmen schreiben auch ihre EDVanlagen auf 3 Jahre linear ab.
Warum, weil eben nach 3 Jahren die Hardware nicht mehr gut ist von der Leistung.
Bei Gamern, merkt man das noch eher als bei Firmen.


----------



## Xairon (5. Dezember 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> Ich kalkuliere: Mobo+Graka+RAM generell nur für 3 Jahre.
> Gehäuse 6 Jahre.
> HD 4-5 Jahre
> Brenner 4-5 Jahre.
> ...


Na ja mein alter Rechner ist über 6 Jahre alt und noch immer mit der heutigen Software zurecht gekommen...Natürlich nicht auf max AA & AF aber es gint noch immer...na ja die einen haben anscheinend zuviel Geld (und ich wohne in der CH).


----------



## Falathrim (5. Dezember 2008)

Dass er klarkommt ist logisch. Aber obs Spaß macht ist eine andere Sache. Wenn ich mal meinen Spielspaß in Topspielen bei meiner Gurke mit dem Spielspaß beim Rechner vonnem Kumpel vergleiche (Q9300 (nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), 9800GTX usw.), wo wirklich alles auf Max. flüssig läuft, weiß ich dass ich einfach Topleistung will...und keine Kompromisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (5. Dezember 2008)

Zuviel Geld das nicht.
Ich kalkuliere nur anders und lege mir jährlich 200 € zur Seite um mir dann wenn ein neuer Pc nötig wird, diesen auch zu kaufen.
Ich gehe ja mit meinen Finanzen sowieso anders um als die anderen alle, also mich sollte man da nicht als Maßstab nehmen.
Aber wenn du dir Monatlich ca. 16,67 € zur Seite legst kannst du dir in 3 Jahren zu mindestens deinen PC gut aufrüsten.
D.h.: Mobo+CPU+RAN+Graka.
Das sind in 3 jahren dann 600,12 €.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Xairon (5. Dezember 2008)

Na ja ok wenn ich mir das so überlege hast du schon recht, jedoch ist eine aufrüstung nicht eine Hardware-Ersetzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (5. Dezember 2008)

Xairon schrieb:


> Na ja ok wenn ich mir das so überlege hast du schon recht, jedoch ist eine aufrüstung nicht eine Hardware-Ersetzung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Im Grunde schon aber beim aufrüsten wir nur das ersetzt was nötig ist.
Beim Neukauf ersetzt man ja alles auch das Gehäuse.
Beim Aufrüsten muss man weniger investieren als beim Neukauf.
Beim Aufrüsten erspart man sich 200-400 € ca.
Da man vieles wie Netzteil,Gehäuse,Festplatte weiter nutzt.
MFG,Wagga


----------

